# Help identifying fish



## CharleneMB (Sep 26, 2018)

Hey guys. So I was given a 20 gallon tank yesterday with fish in it. I know what most of this fish are but these three are confusing me. Can you guys help me figure out what they are? I am actually thinking of rehoming these three along with a goldfish that is in the tank, as they are all picking on the guppys.

Yes the water is really cloudy because the tank was filthy. Over the next week or so I will be putting the fish into fresh water and rescaping the whole tank.


----------



## AetherTheBetta (Mar 30, 2018)

The middle looks like a molly or platy, and the last is a tetra of some sort.. I can't see the first one. I could be wrong though lol


----------



## CharleneMB (Sep 26, 2018)

Here are some better pictures of the first 2.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Of the first post, the last is an albino black skirt tetra, possible with the long finage. 

The 2nd post, the ones that are white with a black streak are Tetra. Possible an emperor Tetra.


----------



## CharleneMB (Sep 26, 2018)

trahana said:


> Of the first post, the last is an albino black skirt tetra, possible with the long finage.
> 
> The 2nd post, the ones that are white with a black streak are Tetra. Possible an emperor Tetra.


Thanks. After looking up pictures of the ones you mentions, the last is either the albino black skirt tetra or the blushing version, and the other is a male Emperor Tetra. Thank you. The other one someone mentioned to me that it was an Oscar, but I haven't been able to find any pictures of an Oscar that looks even remotely like this guy.


----------



## CharleneMB (Sep 26, 2018)

AetherTheBetta said:


> The middle looks like a molly or platy, and the last is a tetra of some sort.. I can't see the first one. I could be wrong though lol


Thank you, 2 of them, it turns out, are tetras and the other one I still don't know. A friend told me and Oscar but I can't find any pictures of Oscars that look like it.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

No way is that an oscar if its in a tank with tetras. Oscars are Big. 

Maybe a Molly? Dalmation mollies come in various patterns. I just can't see the fins outline, which is really the only way to discern most fish.


----------



## CharleneMB (Sep 26, 2018)

trahana said:


> No way is that an oscar if its in a tank with tetras. Oscars are Big.
> 
> Maybe a Molly? Dalmation mollies come in various patterns. I just can't see the fins outline, which is really the only way to discern most fish.


I finally figuered out what he is! Opaline Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus). It is the only thing I have found that can even match him. Its only taken me all day and a ton of internet searching.....


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

CharleneMB said:


> I finally figuered out what he is! Opaline Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus). It is the only thing I have found that can even match him. Its only taken me all day and a ton of internet searching.....



Lol, no wonder we couldn't figure out, those long fins weren't showing up in the pictures. It says they can get to 6" long, how big is your tank?
nevermind, I see its 20g. The skirt tetra only picks on others when its not in a school. They like having at least 4 others of their same breed and color. The gourami is a semi-agressive, so rehoming is probably best.


----------



## CharleneMB (Sep 26, 2018)

trahana said:


> Lol, no wonder we couldn't figure out, those long fins weren't showing up in the pictures. It says they can get to 6" long, how big is your tank?
> nevermind, I see its 20g. The skirt tetra only picks on others when its not in a school. They like having at least 4 others of their same breed and color. The gourami is a semi-agressive, so rehoming is probably best.


Yeah, the first thing I am going to be doing is taking the whole tank apart, getting ride of the horrible neon gravel, adding a good substrate and aquascaping it with live plants, rocks, a proper filter, and lights. Then I will start getting the Emperor Tetra a couple friends, and the Black Skirt tetras a couple females. Then it is finding the goldfish and the Guorami new homes and finally adding some fancy guppies and corys.


----------

